
We are Microsoft. We are here to learn. How can we help you build mobile apps? - joemellin
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/L5356GG
======
joemellin
MSFT Program Manager here.

Would love to learn how to better make products for mobile developers.

~~~
dragonbonheur
If you want a Cambrian explosion of apps using Microsoft infrastructure and ad
networks) if you're still in that business), just write QuickBASIC for mobile.
That compiles to native code. Not a joke. Windows RT and all windows Mobile
editions would have had an honest chance if Microsoft still remembered how to
use its heritage instead of pushing for bleeding edge architecture astronaut
frameworks every two years.

Compilers and interpreters are supposed to simplify development and automate
as much as possible. don't make people learn new bibles of APIs every time an
executive gets on stage to announce new products and software.

Give the simple, obvious stuff a try once in a while. Get back to BASICs.

